# SVS SB13-Plus



## Vitruvian (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all,

Has anyone had a chance to hear any of these with the new 1000watt amps? 

I have taken a punt and ordered two of these to extend my mains. I like the ability of these subs to be tweaked with the new on board DSP.

Any thoughts/ observations would be appreciated.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

You will be very pleased with your purchase! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 18, 2011)

drdoan said:


> You will be very pleased with your purchase! Have fun. Dennis


Always!:sn:

This will be part of a few upgrades: moving into a new (and larger) space, as mentioned the SB 13-Pluses to extend my Paradigm S8's, delving REW and building treatment to suit, and probably looking at some form of sub eq.

It will take the next four months to pay off the subs, but I am excited.


----------

